# Pics of my Snoops



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for the warm welcome to the forum. So many helpful and friendly folk on here! Thought I would share some pics of my adorable baby (doesn't every Mom say that?) LOL!...

This is Snoo Poofy Peach Cobbler or "Snoops" for short. He is 6 months old - a tiny toy poodle from Cournoyeas Poodles in Northern Ontario. The breeders Jamie and Bill are amazing!!! I am forever grateful to them for breeding such a lovable guy. 

The other cute pooch is his "big sister" Socks.. an Aussie Shepherd/Catahoula mix. She is from the SPCA so her X is just a guess 

*love love love* <3


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_So adorable! I love his name. I am never so clever as to give my dogs a name like that. I love his face!_


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

spoospirit said:


> _So adorable! I love his name. I am never so clever as to give my dogs a name like that. I love his face!_


Thank you  He is quite an expressive little guy. He pulls alot of faces.. LOL!
After I named him, I was reading a guide that said "Never give your puppy a long-winded name more than 2 syllables because it will be you who looks stupid calling it out at the dog park" I thought this was hilarious!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

how precious they both are! I love the wig on the poo - hilarious! what a great picture idea!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Ahhhh! Yes. The name game. We were considering registered names for one of our little one. We came up with one we really liked because it suited her so well...Wispynook Light My Fire! Well, we were driving home with her while we were discussing this and suddenly we realized that if we gave her 'fire' as her call name, we could be causing all kinds of trouble. We were imaging ourselves out on one of our horseback rides with the dogs and having to call her back. Can you see it now? Fire! Fire! Fire! OH, BOY! Well, we laughed so hard that I thought my sister was going to drive right off the road! ROFL :rofl:_


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

That wig is sooooooooo funny ound:


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Hey Siivaro, I too thought this was a wig, commented on it on another thread and found out it is actually photoshop work. It is very cute hugh?


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

Names are fun! Alot of people used to ask me if his name was a "show name". I have since stopped telling people his full name because it confuses alot of people. I picked it because I am a HUGE Snoopy fan (but I couldn't very well name him after a Beagle!) My poodle was really fuzzy like a poofy cotton ball, and he is apricot. Hence the name. 

I had a precious little girl a few years back who's fate unfortunately had her experience a gruesome match with a pit bull :'(
Her name was Afro Lambchop... I loved her and her name!

Bless her.. RIP

Spoospirit - Funny story! "Fire" may have caused some heads to turn for the wrong reason. LOL!


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

FUZBUTZ said:


> Hey Siivaro, I too thought this was a wig, commented on it on another thread and found out it is actually photoshop work. It is very cute hugh?


Ohhhh... there's more! LOL!
Glad ya'll enjoy the pics and the hair do's!


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

What a pisser, yes noticed the others threads saying about the photoshopping. You are pretty good at it. Just too kewl ound:


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh wow, how cute, I guess now you could call yourself a doggie hair stylist.


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

Cyber Groomer


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

cuddleparty said:


> Cyber Groomer


ound:


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_:rofl: Love the one in the middle with the short, dark hair. I think it is very flattering. Don't you? LOL_


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

That's his "Liza Minnelli" :star:


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

He is such a cutie pie and I love his name..lol. Ummm, love the pics of him in his "hair doos" but has he complained to you yet that he is a BOY?... LOL..LOL. And, yes, I know these are photoshops, not him dressed up..lol, I sure hope he doesn't see them, might hurt his masculinity. :nono::bounce::bounce:


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

jester's mom said:


> He is such a cutie pie and I love his name..lol. Ummm, love the pics of him in his "hair doos" but has he complained to you yet that he is a BOY?... LOL..LOL. And, yes, I know these are photoshops, not him dressed up..lol, I sure hope he doesn't see them, might hurt his masculinity. :nono::bounce::bounce:


LOL! When I first got him, I vowed only once to ever put a blue bow in his hair. 
I did it one day after his bath. That experience definitely hurt his masculinity! 
I have promised Snoops that I would keep that one photo in the vault.


----------



## Michelle Underwood (Aug 15, 2008)

Too cute!!!


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

Michelle Underwood said:


> Too cute!!!


hehehe.. THANKS!!!!


----------

